# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  دانشگاه یاسوج چجوریه ؟

## fateme.sajjadi

شنیدم که دانشگاه یاسوج رتیه 4 کشور رو داره 
اگر کسی در مورد استادا .محیطش .مردمش .واینا چیزی میدونه ممنون میشم لطف کنید بگیید

----------


## x 3

خوب جاییه جوووووووووب

----------


## fateme.sajjadi

> خوب جاییه جوووووووووب


جدی میگید ؟ از چه لحاظ خوبه ؟

----------


## Alireza.arvin

از شهرمون هر سوالی داری بپرس جواب بدم  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## fateme.sajjadi

> از شهرمون هر سوالی داری بپرس جواب بدم


چه خوب .میخواستم بدونم دانشگاهش در چه سطحیه ؟ محیط شهرش چجوریه ؟
البته یاسوج زیاد اومدم ولی چیزی نمیدونم درباره دانشگاش

----------


## hsam

> چه خوب .میخواستم بدونم دانشگاهش در چه سطحیه ؟ محیط شهرش چجوریه ؟
> البته یاسوج زیاد اومدم ولی چیزی نمیدونم درباره دانشگاش


همه چیزش خوبه فقط میوه فروشاش ادما ادم رو زیاد تیغ میزنن :Yahoo (94): 

جای ددانشگاهتون هم خوبه خوابگاه دختر هم توی دانشگاه هست روی یه تپه دانشگاهتونه

----------


## fateme.sajjadi

> همه چیزش خوبه فقط میوه فروشاش ادما ادم رو زیاد تیغ میزنن
> 
> جای ددانشگاهتون هم خوبه خوابگاه دختر هم توی دانشگاه هست روی یه تپه دانشگاهتونه


جدی ؟ شب اگه خواستی بیرون باشی چجوریه ؟ امن هست ؟

----------


## Alireza.arvin

> چه خوب .میخواستم بدونم دانشگاهش در چه سطحیه ؟ محیط شهرش چجوریه ؟
> البته یاسوج زیاد اومدم ولی چیزی نمیدونم درباره دانشگاش


سطح دانشگاهش خوبه. یعنی میشه گفت تقریبا رتبه 10-12 رو داره بین دانشگاه ها . هم دانشجوهاش سطحشون خوبه هم استاداشون . 
خود دانشگاه تقریبا تو خود شهره و فاصله ای نداره با شهر . خوابگاه هاش هم روی تپه هستن که واقعا عالین جاشون . خودشون هم خیلی با کیفیتن .
محیط شهرش هم خوبه . از لحاظ تمیزی مثل بقیه شهر های کشور . از لحاظ آب و هوا عالیه . یه شهر کوهپایه ای که توی بهار و تابستون خیلی هواش خوبه .
البته تو زمستون سرد میشه خیلی . آدماش هم خون گرمن ولی خب آدم زبون نفهم هم کم نداره  :Yahoo (4):  .

----------


## hsam

> جدی ؟ شب اگه خواستی بیرون باشی چجوریه ؟ امن هست ؟


پ خ

----------


## Alireza.arvin

> جدی ؟ شب اگه خواستی بیرون باشی چجوریه ؟ امن هست ؟


فک نمی کنم تو هیچ جای ایران شب واسه یه دختر امن باشه  :Yahoo (4):  . ولی خب نسبت به بقیه شهرها بهتره . 
اینم بگم پارک اصلی شهر نزدیک دانشگاهه .

----------


## hsam

> فک نمی کنم تو هیچ جای ایران شب واسه یه دختر امن باشه  . ولی خب نسبت به بقیه شهرها بهتره . 
> اینم بگم پارک اصلی شهر نزدیک دانشگاهه .


شما کنکور دادی اگه دادی رتبه چند شدی

----------


## Alireza.arvin

> شما کنکور دادی اگه دادی رتبه چند شدی


نه . امسال کنکوریم .

----------


## fateme.sajjadi

> سطح دانشگاهش خوبه. یعنی میشه گفت تقریبا رتبه 10-12 رو داره بین دانشگاه ها . هم دانشجوهاش سطحشون خوبه هم استاداشون . 
> خود دانشگاه تقریبا تو خود شهره و فاصله ای نداره با شهر . خوابگاه هاش هم روی تپه هستن که واقعا عالین جاشون . خودشون هم خیلی با کیفیتن .
> محیط شهرش هم خوبه . از لحاظ تمیزی مثل بقیه شهر های کشور . از لحاظ آب و هوا عالیه . یه شهر کوهپایه ای که توی بهار و تابستون خیلی هواش خوبه .
> البته تو زمستون سرد میشه خیلی . آدماش هم خون گرمن ولی خب آدم زبون نفهم هم کم نداره  .


منم مشکلم همین زبون نفهمیشون هست تعریف کم نشنیدم ازشون ببخشیدا البته 
من یاسوج رو زدم اخر انتخاب رشته حالا که فکر میکنم که اگر اونارو قوبل نشم اینو قبول شم چی میشه اون وقت ؟
مرسی از راهنمایی تون اگر قبول شدم حتما خبرتون میکنم  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Mr Sky

از لحاظ طبیعت حرف نداره مخصوصا شهر سی سخت که 30 کیلو متری یاسوج هست میتونی اخر هفته ها بری حالشو ببری.......در مورد امن بودن هم خیالت راحت "از شهرهای بزرگ که خیلی بهتره"....دانشگاهشم تقریبا در حد همدانه.....مردمشم تقریبا مثل بقیه جاهای ایران هستن ولی یه خورده تو خونشون خون گرگ جریان داره :Yahoo (4): در ضمن من مال همونجام

----------


## hsam

> از لحاظ طبیعت حرف نداره مخصوصا شهر سی سخت که 30 کیلو متری یاسوج هست میتونی اخر هفته ها بری حالشو ببری.......در مورد امن بودن هم خیالت راحت "از شهرهای بزرگ که خیلی بهتره"....دانشگاهشم تقریبا در حد همدانه.....مردمشم تقریبا مثل بقیه جاهای ایران هستن ولی یه خورده تو خونشون خون گرگ جریان دارهدر ضمن من مال همونجام


شما کنکور دادی رتبت چند بود

----------


## Mr Sky

> شما کنکور دادی رتبت چند بود


نه داداش امسال کنکور دارم

----------


## arhn

والا دانشگاه علوم پزشکیش که تیپ 3 هست......از لحاظ آب وهوا 20....جاهای دیدنی 20......از لحاظ مردم 10.....امنیت 5.....شب قدر چن نفر کشته شد به خاطر متلک و اینجور چیزا به دخترا.....دعوا هم که خوراکشونه......دخترا هم ماخیلی شنیدیم امنیت ندارن حتی دیدیم کسی که خودش با  التماس و دعوا از دست کسی فرار کرده(طرف راننده تاکسی بوده دیده دختره مال اونورا نیس دیگه خیاله بد به سرش زده بود)....من خودم دوستم اهل یاسوج هست و تا کلاس 3 راهنمایی اونجا هم درس میخوند و بعد زدن از اونجا رفتن به من میگفت هرجا میزنی فقط یاسوج نزن!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## hsam

> نه داداش امسال کنکور دارم


  رتبت چقدر شد ؟؟

----------


## fateme.sajjadi

> والا دانشگاه علوم پزشکیش که تیپ 3 هست......از لحاظ آب وهوا 20....جاهای دیدنی 20......از لحاظ مردم 10.....امنیت 5.....شب قدر چن نفر کشته شد به خاطر متلک و اینجور چیزا به دخترا.....دعوا هم که خوراکشونه......دخترا هم ماخیلی شنیدیم امنیت ندارن حتی دیدیم کسی که خودش با  التماس و دعوا از دست کسی فرار کرده(طرف راننده تاکسی بوده دیده دختره مال اونورا نیس دیگه خیاله بد به سرش زده بود)....من خودم دوستم اهل یاسوج هست و تا کلاس 3 راهنمایی اونجا هم درس میخوند و بعد زدن از اونجا رفتن به من میگفت هرجا میزنی فقط یاسوج نزن!!!!!!!!!!!!


خوب یعنی تو شهرای دیگه اینجوری نیست ؟ ادمو نگران میکنید .منم نگران همین دعواها و امنیتش هستم 
یاسوج رو انتخاب اخرم زدم..

----------


## hsam

> والا دانشگاه علوم پزشکیش که تیپ 3 هست......از لحاظ آب وهوا 20....جاهای دیدنی 20......از لحاظ مردم 10.....امنیت 5.....شب قدر چن نفر کشته شد به خاطر متلک و اینجور چیزا به دخترا.....دعوا هم که خوراکشونه......دخترا هم ماخیلی شنیدیم امنیت ندارن حتی دیدیم کسی که خودش با  التماس و دعوا از دست کسی فرار کرده(طرف راننده تاکسی بوده دیده دختره مال اونورا نیس دیگه خیاله بد به سرش زده بود)....من خودم دوستم اهل یاسوج هست و تا کلاس 3 راهنمایی اونجا هم درس میخوند و بعد زدن از اونجا رفتن به من میگفت هرجا میزنی فقط یاسوج نزن!!!!!!!!!!!!


  وا ویلا  کو کر کینی ایچنو زهلی مردمه و یاسوج بردیی   په مه ایشا یاسوجیل زور دارید کتولیل خخخخخخ

----------


## fateme.sajjadi

> از لحاظ طبیعت حرف نداره مخصوصا شهر سی سخت که 30 کیلو متری یاسوج هست میتونی اخر هفته ها بری حالشو ببری.......در مورد امن بودن هم خیالت راحت "از شهرهای بزرگ که خیلی بهتره"....دانشگاهشم تقریبا در حد همدانه.....مردمشم تقریبا مثل بقیه جاهای ایران هستن ولی یه خورده تو خونشون خون گرگ جریان دارهدر ضمن من مال همونجام


از همه چیزش خوشم میاد چون تقربیا مث شهر خودمون هست فقط از همین دعوا و کشت و کشتارش میترسم

----------


## Mr Sky

> والا دانشگاه علوم پزشکیش که تیپ 3 هست......از لحاظ آب وهوا 20....جاهای دیدنی 20......از لحاظ مردم 10.....امنیت 5.....شب قدر چن نفر کشته شد به خاطر متلک و اینجور چیزا به دخترا.....دعوا هم که خوراکشونه......دخترا هم ماخیلی شنیدیم امنیت ندارن حتی دیدیم کسی که خودش با  التماس و دعوا از دست کسی فرار کرده(طرف راننده تاکسی بوده دیده دختره مال اونورا نیس دیگه خیاله بد به سرش زده بود)....من خودم دوستم اهل یاسوج هست و تا کلاس 3 راهنمایی اونجا هم درس میخوند و بعد زدن از اونجا رفتن به من میگفت هرجا میزنی فقط یاسوج نزن!!!!!!!!!!!!


این حرفا چیه میزنی شما اونجا زندگی میکنید...من چند سال شیراز بودم از لحاظ امنیت نسبت به یاسوج خیلی پایین تره...در مورد اینکه دعوا خوراکشونه قبول دارم :Yahoo (4): .......در مورد اون حادثه ها که توی همه ی شهر های ایران رایجه...

----------


## Mr Sky

> از همه چیزش خوشم میاد چون تقربیا مث شهر خودمون هست فقط از همین دعوا و کشت و کشتارش میترسم


بابا اینجا دعوا ها 99%قومی هست و بین طایفه ها بهت تضمین میدم اینا شایعه هستن کشت و کشتار کجا بود بابا...

----------


## saeid_NRT

ياسوج کرد هستن يا لر؟

----------


## Mr Sky

> ياسوج کرد هستن يا لر؟


100%لر

----------


## Mr Sky

باور کنید یاسوج یکی از اروم ترین شهر های ایرانه

----------


## Alireza.arvin

> از همه چیزش خوشم میاد چون تقربیا مث شهر خودمون هست فقط از همین دعوا و کشت و کشتارش میترسم


کشت و کشتار ؟‌؟؟!!!  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (65):  بابا مگه کشتارگاهه ؟  :Yahoo (21): 
اینا همش شایعست . اگه یه وقت هم دعوایی بشه اکثرا بین طایفه ها هست و ربطی به مردم عادی نداره . تا حالا دختری چیزی هم تو این دعواها نبوده ( البته اکثر این دعواها هم بر سر دختراست )‌

----------


## arhn

مو نه یاسوجیم..... بدش هم مه هر کس جر ایکنه زور داره!!!!!!!!!!....

----------


## saeid_NRT

> 100%لر


لرها عادماي خوبين. ولي به هر حال ر قومي يه اخلاق خاصي داره بايد قلقشونو پيدا کني. مثلا من با کردهاي کرمانشاه و اروميه و کردستان دوست بودم. خيلي با معرفتن به شرطي که توهم عادي رفتار کني. 
مثلا با ترک ها ترکي حرف بزني هر چند که بلد نباشي و دست و پا شکسته, خوب تحويلت ميگيرن فقط مجبورشون نکن فارسي بحرفن. ولي کردها اين اخلاقو ندارن. کلا خودتون تجربه ميکنيد...

Sent from my MediaPad 10 FHD using Tapatalk

----------


## fateme.sajjadi

> کشت و کشتار ؟‌؟؟!!!  بابا مگه کشتارگاهه ؟ 
> اینا همش شایعست . اگه یه وقت هم دعوایی بشه اکثرا بین طایفه ها هست و ربطی به مردم عادی نداره . تا حالا دختری چیزی هم تو این دعواها نبوده ( البته اکثر این دعواها هم بر سر دختراست )‌


خوب من دخترم میترسم برم بیرون با این وجود .ولی خوب اگه یاسوج بیارم مشکلم همینه .

----------


## Mr Sky

> خوب من دخترم میترسم برم بیرون با این وجود .ولی خوب اگه یاسوج بیارم مشکلم همینه .


اتفاقا بین خونواده ها تو این استان این موضوع خیلی اهمیت داره ..و بر عکس خیلی از شهر های ایران اینجا از این پسرای بی قید و بندخیلی کمه نه این که نیست...همون طور که گفتم این مساهل اینجا قومی و بین سهرستان های تو استانه...از لحاظ خونواده و این حرفا از بهترین شهر های ایرانه...

----------


## saeid_NRT

> خوب من دخترم میترسم برم بیرون با این وجود .ولی خوب اگه یاسوج بیارم مشکلم همینه .


بابا اين بکش بکشا و فساد ها همه جا هس. حتي تو شهرستان ما که کوچيکه کلي از اين دست اتفاقا ميوفته. 

Sent from my MediaPad 10 FHD using Tapatalk

----------


## hsam

بابا یاسوج خوبه اگه مشکلی باشه توی حاشیه های شهرشه یا روستا هاش اونم به صورت طایفه ای ه فردی   خطر ناک ترین جای این استان کهگیلویه هست در راس شم دهدشت سالی که سه چها تا اعدام بخصوص عمومی نداشته باشه نیس  ما همسایه ی دهدشتیم اما توی اهواز

----------


## Mr Sky

> خوب من دخترم میترسم برم بیرون با این وجود .ولی خوب اگه یاسوج بیارم مشکلم همینه .


خلااصه این که از این منظر از شهر هایی مثل شیراز و تهران و خیلیای دیگه بهتره

----------


## fateme.sajjadi

دوستان خون گرم یاسوجی واقعا ممنونم از راهنمایی تون 
اگر یاسوج قبول شدم حتما خبر قبولیم رو بهتون میدم .
دمتون گرم من خودمم استان فارسی ام  شهر ما تا یاسوج 2 ساعت فاصلست  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## arhn

اگه یاسوج قبول شدی حواست به خودت باشه زیاد با کسی جیک ت. جیک نشو زیاد د......کی میگه همش تو حاشیس؟؟؟؟کی میگه همش قومیه؟؟؟؟کی میگه خیلی نیس؟؟؟ همین چن وقت پیش یه پسری عاشق یه دختره میشه دختره جواب رد میده هر کاری میکنه دختره قبول نمیکنه پس با یه نقشه میبره و میکشش!!!!!!! اینم نمونه ی غیر قومیش عکس جسد دختره هم خواستید پیدا میکنم میزاررم

----------


## hsam

> اگه یاسوج قبول شدی حواست به خودت باشه زیاد با کسی جیک ت. جیک نشو زیاد د......کی میگه همش تو حاشیس؟؟؟؟کی میگه همش قومیه؟؟؟؟کی میگه خیلی نیس؟؟؟ همین چن وقت پیش یه پسری عاشق یه دختره میشه دختره جواب رد میده هر کاری میکنه دختره قبول نمیکنه پس با یه نقشه میبره و میکشش!!!!!!! اینم نمونه ی غیر قومیش عکس جسد دختره هم خواستید پیدا میکنم میزاررم


بابا شما چرا این قدر استانتون رو مثل دایناسور جلوه می دی من داداشم یاسوج می خونه اصلا این طور نیس خیال می کنی بقیه ی جاها گلستونه حالا این شهر دهدشتتون یه چیزی هر چیزی بگی از دستشون بر می اد شنیدم هر اتفاقی توی یاسوج می افته رو هم دهدشتی ها می کنن راسته؟؟

----------


## Mr Sky

> بابا شما چرا این قدر استانتون رو مثل دایناسور جلوه می دی من داداشم یاسوج می خونه اصلا این طور نیس خیال می کنی بقیه ی جاها گلستونه حالا این شهر دهدشتتون یه چیزی هر چیزی بگی از دستشون بر می اد شنیدم هر اتفاقی توی یاسوج می افته رو هم دهدشتی ها می کنن راسته؟؟


نه اتفاقا دهدشتی ها هم خیلی مردم خوبی هستن..خودم مال سیسختم....اونا یه طایفه خاصن که ترجیح میدم نگم.....
.


اون دوستمون هم خیلی دادن اغراق میکنن.....اینا مشکلاتی هست که هر جایی اتفاق میافته

----------


## Jezebel

بابا این حرفا چیه میزنیییییید

کشت و کشتار چیههههه

تو همه ی شهرا خشونت وجود داره صددرصد ، قتل بوده ، دعوا بوده ، اختصاصی به یاسوج و ... نداره

من یاسوجیم ، واقعن امنیتشو مخصوصن واسه دخترا تضمین میکنم ( چیزی شد بیا یقه منو بگیر  :Yahoo (4):  )

بنظرم مردم یاسوج هم زیادی غریب نوازن ، والا معمولن و مخصوصن تو دانشگاه هوای غیر بومی هارو بیشتر از بومی ها داشتن  :Yahoo (94): 

آخه کدوم جنگ طایفه ای به خیابون کشیده شده و مردم عادی توش صدمه دیدن؟ یا این قتل چی بود آخه شما میگی؟ o_o

ینی از این مدل قتلا تو جاهای دیگه نیس؟ مختص یاسوجه فقط ؟ 

محیط آرومی داره بنظرم،دانشگاشم بد نیس ، آب و هوا هم خوبه ، راهنمایی چیزی خواستی من در خدمتم  :Yahoo (94): 

اومدی اینجا اطلاع بده  :Yahoo (94):

----------


## amir200012

> والا دانشگاه علوم پزشکیش که تیپ 3 هست......از لحاظ آب وهوا 20....جاهای دیدنی 20......از لحاظ مردم 10.....امنیت 5.....شب قدر چن نفر کشته شد به خاطر متلک و اینجور چیزا به دخترا.....دعوا هم که خوراکشونه......دخترا هم ماخیلی شنیدیم امنیت ندارن حتی دیدیم کسی که خودش با  التماس و دعوا از دست کسی فرار کرده(طرف راننده تاکسی بوده دیده دختره مال اونورا نیس دیگه خیاله بد به سرش زده بود)....من خودم دوستم اهل یاسوج هست و تا کلاس 3 راهنمایی اونجا هم درس میخوند و بعد زدن از اونجا رفتن به من میگفت هرجا میزنی فقط یاسوج نزن!!!!!!!!!!!!


ببین زر مفت نزن-درسته یه سری مشکلات هست-ولی اصن ایجوری ک تو میگی نیس-یاسوج اب و هواش عالیه-اکثر مردمش هم خوبن-ناموس پرستن-کلا تو شهرای لر زبون کسی زیاد مزاحم دختر نمیشه-دعوا هم اگه دارن بیشتر طایفه ای هس-ربطی ب دانشجوا نداره

----------


## roz22.yahoo

ببینید یاسوج شهر کوچکیه و این اتفاقات زیاد توش جلوه داره ولی شهرای دیگ ب نسبت بزرگی و جمعیت با اینکه این حوادث خیلی بیشتره جلوه ای نداره و یاسوج اصلا اینطور ک میگن نیست مردم مهمان نواز و اب و هوای خوبی داره مطمئن باشید اگر خودتون مشکلی ب وجود نیارید  هیچ مشکلی براتون ب وجود نمیاد ضمن اینکه من اینجا زندگی میکنم و اهل اینجا نیستم

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Tapatalk

----------

